# Radio code read with Vag-Com?



## i2c (Dec 21, 2008)

If it possibile ... how can I read radio code with Vag-Com?
Radio is working normal. 
But I want to stay car in the garage for winter, without batery.
In Radio module I do not find field with radio code.
Or - if it possibile to change, reset or view or disconnect code request?
Golf 4 + radio VW Gama.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_4.html#4.12


----------



## i2c (Dec 21, 2008)

tnx


----------

